# Irish Air Corp display team...1988



## Crusader74 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thought some of you would find this interesting.
music is a bit cheesey...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pUaw802Hc8"]YouTube - Silver Swallows - Fouga Magister - In cockpit[/ame]


----------



## 104TN (Sep 16, 2007)

Top Gun. lol


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for finding/sharing that.  (Yes, yes the music was cheesy!)


----------



## eroo (Dec 2, 2007)

is that that bollix Pat Kenny....couldn't present if he was trained


----------

